# Estepona



## swedish (Oct 27, 2009)

_Hello!

I´m came to estepona one week agoe to learn spanish and would like to meet some new friends. 
Is there anyone out there that feels the same?_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

swedish said:


> _Hello!
> 
> I´m came to estepona one week agoe to learn spanish and would like to meet some new friends.
> Is there anyone out there that feels the same?_



Hi, there are a few posters on here who live in your area, my co moderator on here lives in Estepona, but she works and in fact has just started a new job so is therefore quite busy at the mo, we meet up very occasionally. I'm sure she'll be on here at some point to advise on ideas etc.

Welcome to the forum and feel free to chat, ask any questions and make friends on here etc

Jo xxxx


----------

